# Speaking of GD related.



## BeanoNYC (Nov 30, 2005)

Say goodbye to all that free downloading at archive.org boys......

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/30/arts/music/30dead.html?emc=eta1


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2005)

Glad I took all the shows I got from there... 

Phils response...

www.phillesh.net

Last Update: November 30, 2005

An Announcement from Phil Lesh:

It was brought to my attention that all of the Grateful Dead shows were taken down from Archive.org right before Thanksgiving. I was not part of
this decision making process and was not notified that the shows were to be pulled. I do feel that the music is the Grateful Dead's legacy and I
hope that one way or another all of it is available for those who want it . I have enjoyed using Archive.org and found it invaluable during the
writing of my book. I found myself being pulled back in time listening to old Grateful Dead shows while giggling with glee or feeling that ache in my heart listening to Jerry's poetic guitar and sweet voice.

We are musicians not businessmen and have made good and bad decisions on our journey. We do love and care about our community as you helped us make the music. We could not have made this kind of music without you as you allowed us to play "without a net". Your love, trust and patience made it possible for us to try again the next show when we couldn't get that magic carpet off the ground. Your concerns have been heard and I am sure are being respectfully addressed. 
- Phil


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2005)

Ya I started getting e-mails on this stuff today.
The philzone is all over of this also. www.philzone.com    I really am not the most technical guy to say the least.  I get most of my stuff from people that do it for me.


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 30, 2005)

one word...SOULSEEK...

M


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2005)

Livearchive.org is a great great resource. Before this move, there were almost 3,000 different shows housed on their database. Multiple versions (including sbd's and aud's) of practically every show (I think the only ones not there were the show's that the dead released themselves as albums).

I heard that their (apparently bobby's since its not phil's as per above)main gripe was that it was all just there for the taking on their servers.  They apparently said its not like people trading shows.  

Either way it sucks.  It was a great resource, I should have taken more advantage of it by downloading more shows.  I did pick a few fun ones and one acoustic set in shn format which sounds as good as reckoning of the same set of shows.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 30, 2005)

We should set some trading up!  I don't have too many shows on mp3 ..... probably 50 or less, but this may be a good idea.  I just threw out my cassette bootlegs a few years ago.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't trade MP3 - only SHN or FLAC..


----------



## marcski (Nov 30, 2005)

DMC...what programs do you use to burn your shn and flac's?


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 30, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> one word...SOULSEEK...
> 
> M



Is this really a viable option or is it just another Kazaa (illegal, bug-filled, etc)???  Do they have lots of quality recordings?  Mostly, is it legal or not?


----------



## Vortex (Dec 1, 2005)

Well is looks like Phil must have got a bit of a turnabout here quick.  Take a look  www.relix.com


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2005)

marcski said:
			
		

> DMC...what programs do you use to burn your shn and flac's?



Have to decode them to WAV to rip onto CD...
Get the tools here..
http://etree.org/


All my bootlegs are lossless quality..


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 1, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have not found one virus yet..TOTALLY not Kazza....I'd say its as "legal" as any other "free" download program, but I can say its been virus free so far..I find that you have to be "friends" with people in order to share, but there are some, like myself, that just share with anyone.

M


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like we'll be able to download audience recordings but not the soundboards.  Better but still somewhat of a bummer.  


*Grateful Dead to Allow Free Web Downloads *By DAN GOODIN, Associated Press Writer 



SAN FRANCISCO - What a short, strange trip it was. After the Grateful Dead angered some of its biggest fans by asking a nonprofit Web site to halt the free downloading of its concert recordings, the psychedelic jam band changed its mind Wednesday. 


Internet Archive, a site that catalogues content on Web sites, reposted recordings of Grateful Dead concerts for download after the surviving members of the band decided to make them available again.

Band spokesman Dennis McNally said the group was swayed by the backlash from fans, who for decades have freely taped and traded the band's live performances.

"The Grateful Dead remains as it always has — in favor of tape trading," McNally said.

He said the band consented to making audience recordings available for download again, although live recordings made directly from concert soundboards, which are the legal property of the Grateful Dead, should only be made available for listening from now on.

The soundboard recordings are "very much part of their legacy, and their rights need to be protected," McNally said.

Representatives for the band earlier this month had directed the Internet Archive to stop making recordings of the group's concerts available for download. But fans quickly initiated an online petition that argued the band shouldn't change the rules midway through the game.

"The internet archive has been a resource that is important to all of us," states the petition, which also threatened a boycott of Grateful Dead recordings and merchandise. "Between the music, and interviews in the archive we are able to experience the Grateful Dead fully."


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 1, 2005)

I just signed on to post the same story.  Good news.


----------



## Granola Dude (Dec 1, 2005)

i got mega freaked when i heard the news about this whole ordeal about the shows online. luckily i tuned into the happenings today when everything got all sorted out and back to normal, or else that would have been one bummer of a Thanksgiving!

Good to hear all is well again though. Archive.org is one of my favorite places on the web for shows.
speaking of shows... what's everyone's choice GD show to groove to?

one of mine has to be 3/1/69 at the Fillmore.

btw: again, it's so cool to see other Dead fans on AZ!!
peace!


----------



## marcski (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think its really all sorted out.  You still can't access any of the crispy SBD's.  That's really all I can listen to.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 1, 2005)

oooops that 3/1/69 show has been released ... I'll have to find it some other way.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 2, 2005)

We have some heads around. A few tired ones today.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 2, 2005)

> ... what's everyone's choice GD show to groove to?
> 
> one of mine has to be 3/1/69 at the Fillmore.
> 
> ...



Two favorites in my CD player..

My first show was May 11,1978 from Springfield, MA which I have on Dick's Pick Vol 25

My last show October 1, 1994 from the Boston Garden which I have on CD from a crystal clear soundboard download


----------



## Vortex (Dec 2, 2005)

Spring 85 Springfield for me.  Still going a bit.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like that 3/1/69 show has been released.  Anyone know which album?


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 3, 2005)

Granola Dude said:
			
		

> ..... what's everyone's choice GD show to groove to?



Too many to choose from but I guess I'm a fan of the Europe '72 shows the most.  Paris 5/3/72 is possibly my favorite of all time.  The jazzy 3-part Other One jam in the second set is IMHO the best version of all time.  I can listen to that all day, any day.  The Lyceum 5/26/72 is fabulous as well.  

Other faves - Bingo, NY 11/6/77.  The night *after* DP 34.  Sike-a-delick, man.  

2/11/69 - the Fillmore East official release.  The Mountains > Dark Star transition is soooooo sweet, and Caution is just on fire.  

Any version of Hard to Handle from '71-'72.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Any version of Hard to Handle from '71-'72.




LMAO you know how many times I have to correct people when the say that The Black Crows wrote that song?  I'm like .... um no, Otis Redding wrote it and the Dead perfected it.  Then I usually go into a rant about how Pig Pen is one of the first and best "rappers" of all time.  I usually get the eye roll with that, but I love a good hard to handle, with Pig Pen right on with the Lyrics..... Phil and Jerry weaving a great lead/bassline.....man o man ..... I'm going to listen to an early show right now!


----------



## jstarks188 (Dec 13, 2005)

howdy all,
   haven't been here for a while...  3-1-69 is part of the fillmore west boxed set....my fav sets of late are the 9-3-80 and 9-4-80  downloads i was sixth row center at springfield and gee i don't remember were i was for providence.....floor somewhere.......


----------



## dmc (Dec 15, 2005)

I caught Dark Star Orchestra last night at Revolution Hall... 


I have to admit - I was skeptical...

But wow.... They were great... They nailed all the nuances of the GD...  Just amazing...

They did a late 70's show...  

I'd go see them again.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 15, 2005)

Really - that's good to hear. I've listened to their stuff for years and pretty much passed them off as wannabes, but there's no doubt they can each play. It's the intent that's kinda creepy.  

But you know I would do just about anything to see Garcia play Wharf Rat just one more time.....glad you had fun.....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 15, 2005)

That "Bobby" dude from DSO is terrific!  I will always try to catch them whenever they're in town.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 16, 2005)

I just MO for 8 Phil and Friends shows in Feb.  Hammerstein Ball Room 3.. Tower Theater Phili 3 and 2 at Lupo's in providence.  DSO.  I have only seen them a couple of times Rob Barraco still on this run?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Rob Barraco still on this run?



I now that Headband is playing with Phil on New Years.......Don't know about these shows though.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 19, 2005)

I got to believe Warren will make some of the Beacon shows.
 Sounds like Ryan Adam will be in the Mix.  I guess the name of the tour is in the lyrics of one of his songs. Hell, Ny I still love you.
  My buddy got me the Hammerstein tickets... Mezine were only availible through Music today.  I guess the floor gets realy crowdwed.  

I just about always Mail order.  I did the MO for Providence and Phil on Friday.  Happy x-mass to me.

I had a choice of the Beacon or Hammerstein. I love the Beacon, just wanted a new venue.

Rumours of a Spring and summer Phil tour as well.
I'll go broke smiling at this rate.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 19, 2005)

Check this out

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/...AID=/20051215/ENT07/512150341/1057/ENT&theme=


----------



## Brettski (Dec 19, 2005)

P.S.


"..and it's, just a box of rain, I don't know who put it there"


----------



## Vortex (Dec 19, 2005)

I just sent the linc to a few buddies.  Thankx


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 19, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> 
> "..and it's, just a box of rain, I don't know who put it there"



Box of Rain is my name for SocomII and SocomIII on playstation 2 .  Every once in a while, I'll meet someone enlightened who recognizes the name.  I love that fricken song!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

One of the guys I sent the linc to has an e-mail similar to the(box).  BeanoNYC... are going to the Heammerstein by any chance?  I'll let you buy me dinner. lol


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been a fan of Dodd's Annotated Dead Lyrics website for several years. When I find a lyric I'm not sure of, most of them are posted and have backup directly from Hunter, Garcia, Weir, Barlow, etc.  

The added notes on the various lyrical references are interesting.  It shows the Dead really are a continuation of the American literary tradition of the mid-20th century, and in many respects, Robert Hunter could be considered not only an important rock 'n roll lyricist, but an important American writer.  There aren't a lot of bands that can make the claim to have a great American writer as their primary lyricist.  It makes the Dead's music just a little different (and better, IMHO) than most other bands.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone find out what box of rain means?

I had no idea until I read it there....

"I closed my eyes to see...."


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw an interview with Phil a few years ago and he talked about the fact that is was written for his father as he was dying of cancer.  

Hunter and Phil explain it here:  http://arts.ucsc.edu/gdead/agdl/box.html#box

Before that, I had always thought the title might have something to do with that teeny, tiny little piece of paper you put in your mouth an hour before the show that helps you see clear to another day, splinters the sunlight, makes you a moth before a flame, etc, etc for a few hours....... :dunce:

Such a long, long time to be gone, and a short time to be there....


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2005)

> "*Lesh *(On "Box of Rain"): The lyrics came about in an unusual way. This was the first time I had written a song in a long time, and I had worked out the melody and the chords, and in fact the whole song, from beginning to end—introduction, coda, and everything—and I put it on a tape and gave it to Hunter.
> 
> *Hunter*: He'd just written these lovely changes and put 'em on a tape on a tape for me, and he sang along (scat singing of melody)—so the phrasing was all there, I think I went through it two or three times, writing as fast as I could, and that song was written. I guess it was written for a young man whose father was dying.
> 
> *Lesh*: And at that time, my dad was dying of cancer, and I would drive out to visit with him, in the hospital, and also at the nursing home he spent his final days in, and after Bob gave me the lyrics, on the way out there I would practice singing the song. I sort of identified that song with my dad and his approaching death. The lyrics that he produced were so apt, so perfect. It was very moving, very moving for me to experience that during the period of my dad's passing. I felt like singing it in other situations similar to that since then. "



http://arts.ucsc.edu/gdead/agdl/box.html
Great website....  Been a fan for years....  Very cool...

Definately one of my all time favorite songs...  Always trying to learn it on guitar - lot's lf chord changes..  
Amazing song...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Anyone find out what box of rain means?"



According to Hunter - A box of rain is the earth..


----------



## Vortex (Dec 22, 2005)

Phil announced on kfog in San Fran that the Buffalo and Albany soundboards  (scofield shows) will be available soon on www.phillesh.net as a Christmas present. 
You can see for yourself how good the Althea was. 
 Still no info on who will be playing for the NY Phili and Providence shows in Feb.
  Larry will be playing New Years. 
 Back to your regularly scheduled mind melt.


----------



## jstarks188 (Dec 22, 2005)

happy holidays all
thanks for the info on the phil shows that are free for the burning !
        Does anyone else remember trading cassette tapes? remember when the betty boards first came out?
        i got my first tapes when i was away at college around 1977.....geez the digital age has made it so much easier
           take care everyone


----------



## marcski (Dec 23, 2005)

Bob, that is good news....I listened to some of the buffalo and albany audience versions that were posted..but couldn't download the poor quality shows.  They sound great...I'm really excited to be able to hear Sco jam with the boys.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 26, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Check this out
> 
> http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/...AID=/20051215/ENT07/512150341/1057/ENT&theme=



My Mother in Law gave me this book for Christmas!  What a great gift.  I really like all the history and references noted with each song.  I recommend it to all Deadheads!  My sister in law gave me Phil's book as well!  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Jan 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Phil announced on kfog in San Fran that the Buffalo and Albany soundboards  (scofield shows) will be available soon on www.phillesh.net as a Christmas present.
> You can see for yourself how good the Althea was.
> Still no info on who will be playing for the NY Phili and Providence shows in Feb.
> Larry will be playing New Years.
> Back to your regularly scheduled mind melt.



Hey Bob, those Phil shows with Scofield from Buffalo and Albany are out and sound sweet.  You sure got to see some great shows on your  road tour with paf.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

Ya I got an audience of the Albany show before the free boards came out, still sounded good. 

 Looks like they put up one of the Atlanta shows also. 

 The Albany Cold Rain and snow made my hair stick up and felt like a had a rush when I sat down and just listened to it again.  

Glad to see folk posting in the GD threads.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ya I got an audience of the Albany show before the free boards came out, still sounded good.
> 
> Looks like they put up one of the Atlanta shows also.
> 
> ...



Shall we change the name of this thread to "The Grateful Thread?"


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2006)

Not a bad idea.  A new thread propably would be more in order.  This had been more about the goings on than the band itself.


----------



## marcski (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm going to see Ratdog at the Beacon with some guys from my neighborhood.  All I keep thinking is how I'm going to heckle bobby to "put the music back online".   :angry:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't travel real far for Bobby and don't take vacation time to see him.  Beacon is to far for me.  His band is better with Robyn playing base.  IMO  The Beacon is the place to go.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

I love the Beacon.  It's a nice intimate venue with plenty of charm.  Marc, let me know when your going.  If your going to the April shows I should be at one or two.  It would be great to meet up.  Bob .... I'll make the Grateful Thread so we can consolidate our two big Jam Band threads right now.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2006)

locked please go here.  It will keep us all together.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=7235&start=15


----------

